# Am I the only one who finds Adagio in G minor so depressing?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I get so depressed listening to Adagio in G minor. Am I alone? 

I opened this tread outside of this forum and I was alone. How about this forum? Am I alone? I find this piece so depressing. It is very interesting that it seems like I am the only one who finds this piece so depressing.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, the Adagio of "Albinoni" was actually written in Europe just after WWII by a gent named Giazotto. Europe was a depressing place in those days.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

If you were to use it in a movie, it probably would not accompany the scene of a birthday party (unless it was an especially tragic birthday). There is certainly a subdued sense to the piece, one that might indeed encourage a tinge of sadness in the listener. (It is also quite serious and earnest.)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

atsizat said:


> I get so depressed listening to Adagio in G minor. Am I alone?
> 
> I opened this tread outside of this forum and I was alone. How about this forum? Am I alone? I find this piece so depressing. It is very interesting that it seems like I am the only one who finds this piece so depressing.


Yes. It is depressing. I wonder why it was left off the California best list? It only takes a few minutes to play and then one can be off and get George Clooney's autograph. 

What's really frightening is to think, what state of mind can a person be in to write something that depressing?

Perhaps he was thinking about global climate change.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It's even more depressing the way it's used in the movie Gallipoli. It has one of the more acceptable Mel Gibson acting performances too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A sure way to make a lousy first date never turn into a second one: play this Albinoni Adagio through your car speakers on the way Bach from the movies. You will be guaranteed to "move on" to somebody else without having to tell her, "It's not you...it's me!"


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Well, the Adagio of "Albinoni" was actually written in Europe just after WWII by a gent named Giazotto. Europe was a depressing place in those days.


Yes, what is depressing about the adagio is that Albinoni is today remembered for only this single work, that he didn't compose. 

Albinoni: How about this piece?
Priest: Dah-dah-da-da... that's charming! I didn't know you wrote that!
Albinoni: I didn't. That was Giazotto.

I used to like the piece, when I was a teen, way back in the fourteenth century. It appeals to a romantic mindset. But it doesn't withstand repeated listening very well.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We occasionally see posts around here from people looking for "more pieces by Albinoni like his _Adagio_." They must gently be disabused of their fantasies... :angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Some people get depressed by whatever they want.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

This music goes very well with Alcohol


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Well, the Adagio of "Albinoni" was actually written in Europe just after WWII by a gent named Giazotto. Europe was a depressing place in those days.


Albinoni composed the bassline, actually. But who cares about the bassist


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

atsizat said:


> This music goes very well with Alcohol


No too much though, bad for your health.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Pugg said:


> No too much though, bad for your health.


I was going to ask "the music or the alcohol", but then I realised your statement applies to both.


----------

